# Solid Stain on a deck



## pstorey (May 6, 2007)

Hi everyone. I'm bidding this deck and in the past I would have sanded the whole thing, either just a scuff sand or all the way back to the wood. Is that necessary? Can i prime it or use a TSP wash?
I'm considering using Arborcoat as the finish coat.

Thanks


----------



## pstorey (May 6, 2007)

*pic here*

thanks


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

are you going with the same color?


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

I usually just pressure wash a deck very thoroughly, and usually give it a pretty thorough sanding before using a quality solid stain.

Normally it's a power sander I'll go over most of the deck with, quick and efficient, feathers any remaining rough edges, gets rid of any grey wood. It's also nice on the feet ^_^

Stain is self priming, including solid stain, unless there is some severe bleeding coming through primer is unnecessary.

I've never even though of using TSP before solid stain tbh


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Looks like it's in pretty good shape.

I would usually still scuff sand most surfaces before painting, but if it's a pretty good stain, and you do a good pressure wash it may perhaps not be necessary.


----------



## jsheridan (Mar 12, 2011)

TSP, they say, is supposed to open up the old finish to provide a bond and may be enough, with a 100% acrylic, to go lighter on the sanding. That deck still looks to be in pretty good shape.


----------



## pstorey (May 6, 2007)

The deck is in great shape and was probably only painted about 12 months ago. The client just wants to change the color. The big issue for me is the spindles, there are so many that i could save him a nice chunk of change if i didn't have to sand them all. Horizontals will go quick enough.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

pstorey said:


> The deck is in great shape and was probably only painted about 12 months ago. The client just wants to change the color. The big issue for me is the spindles, there are so many that i could save him a nice chunk of change if i didn't have to sand them all. Horizontals will go quick enough.


A quick scuff sand to those spindles really shouldn't take that long.

My favourite is a 3m product that is like a super flexible foam sheet that you can basically wrap all the way around it and scuff it real quick. Takes like a minute or two for those spindles, so maybe 2 hours overall.


----------



## pstorey (May 6, 2007)

there's a couple more levels and lot more shingles. the previous owner was in a wheelchair so this was his access to the back yard


----------



## pstorey (May 6, 2007)

BC_Painter said:


> My favourite is a 3m product that is like a super flexible foam sheet that you can basically wrap all the way around it and scuff it real quick. Takes like a minute or two for those spindles, so maybe 2 hours overall.


I know the product you mean. What grit do you use?


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

I'd most likely use 180 here, just enough to open up the surface a bit without getting too aggressive.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

pstorey said:


> Hi everyone. I'm bidding this deck and in the past I would have sanded the whole thing, either just a scuff sand or all the way back to the wood. Is that necessary? Can i prime it or use a TSP wash?
> I'm considering using Arborcoat as the finish coat.
> 
> Thanks


You could also use a matte acrylic paint on the railings and spindles...You might want to upsell your customer on a elastomeric deck floor coating...I've used the Gaco brand,but it's pricey...It retails for $94/gallon {my cost is $70 }and you get 100 sq feet per gallon....It comes with a 50 year warranty.

http://www.gacoretail.com/gacoshield.html


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Josey, if you read that warranty, you could warranty any deck product for 50 years. Claims like that always make me feel like a product is shady. Not saying it is a bad product but nothing last for 50 years outside including the paint job on a $100,000 Mercedes unless it is repainted every so often.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

PressurePros said:


> Josey, if you read that warranty, you could warranty any deck product for 50 years. Claims like that always make me feel like a product is shady. Not saying it is a bad product but nothing last for 50 years outside including the paint job on a $100,000 Mercedes unless it is repainted every so often.


 
I agree...I don't take the 50 year warranty too seriously just like I don't take lifetime warranties seriously...That said they must really believe in their product and 5-10 years down the road you know that you're covered by a warranty.


----------



## sully9er (Jan 24, 2011)

Priming is not needed since stains are self priming.

If you choose to sand, sand before you use the TSP. Sanding tends to close up the pores and wont allow for maximum penetration. Best products I use for cleaning is some of the deck stuff from SW and the 2 and 1 from the place that wont be named. Brightens the deck so you don't have to sand, opens the pores, and also removes mildew and such. If you power wash, just stay away from full strength, the washer is there to remove surface grime and such not to blast out the wood fibers and destroy the deck.


----------

